# Heater Core 89 4x4 Hardbody



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone knowhow difficult it is to replace the heater core in a Nissan truck? I seem to be getting some steam through the dash. It was coming out through the heater controls and I can catch a hint of antifreeze. At least, I think it must be the heater core leaking some at this point. Thanks.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you have a/c? if not, shouldnt be too difficult. if you do, I have heard its a PITA.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have done it before. A/C or no A/C it's about the same. You have to remove the dash, (not as bad as it sounds) then you can get to everything. My truck did have A/C, and it didn't hinder getting to the heater core once the dash was removed. By the way, it probably is the heater core, they have plastic ends and I have seen many go bad.


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

It doesn't have AC. The dash comes out? Does it come off from the top first, or do you have to remove front pieces first? Sounds kind of difficult. I was thinking I would go up from underneath, but sounds like that doesn't work. Thanks.


----------

